# Happy Birthday CharlieD



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2015)

Have a great day Charlie!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Charlie, have a great day!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Hoot (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday to a great guy !


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!  I hope you're having a great day. Do something nice for yourself!


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy B-day Charlie!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 11, 2015)

A very Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 11, 2015)

Have a great Birthday, Charlie!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2015)

*HOPE YOU'RE HAVING A FUN DAY CHARLIE!!*


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2015)

Oops! Happy Belated Birthday, Charlie! Hope you had a wonderful day with your family!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Charlie

Josie


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you everybody. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 14, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you everybody.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


21 again! Happy Birthday from over the Pond. (Sorry to be late_


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------

